# How to remove front seats ?



## dupont (Dec 27, 2017)

Are there any tutorials for removing the front seats? I need to do some interior detailing.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Slide the seat forward, tilt the seat back forward, take out the two T-30 screws holding the back of the rails down. 
Slide the seat back, take out the two screws holding the front of the rails down. 
Slowly tip the seat back until you can reach the wiring connector where it plugs in the floor, flip the lever, I think it's yellow, to disconnect the wiring. 
Lift seat out of car.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

dupont said:


> Are there any tutorials for removing the front seats? I need to do some interior detailing.


Now that you have your answer...

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Boxy (Oct 28, 2019)

Saw a video on youtube for this. 2014 model (What I have). He mentioned unhooking the battery and waiting an hour. Then when removing the seat he mentioned the airbag. Is there any chance of the airbag exploding by doing something wrong? Does unhooking the battery eliminate that possibility?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Boxy said:


> Saw a video on youtube for this. 2014 model (What I have). He mentioned unhooking the battery and waiting an hour. Then when removing the seat he mentioned the airbag. Is there any chance of the airbag exploding by doing something wrong? Does unhooking the battery eliminate that possibility?


Welcome ahh back! Where have you been?

This is all GEN I stuff.

Just disconnect the battery. 
These are my threads:
*How I swapped in power seats*
*How I Swapped in Power Seats part 2*
*How I removed and replaced my Rear Seats*
*How I removed and replaced my Rear Seats pt 2*

And here are a few more:
How To Remove headrest, seat, upholstery from Front Seats and Installed Heaters
How-To Remove your front & back seats.

And some related posts:
How-To: Install Rostra Universal Lumbar Kit
How To: Install Rostra Lumbar Support - Stock Cloth Seat


----------



## Boxy (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi. Thanks so much for replying! I should have been a little bit more specific. I don't have powered seats, nor are they heated. There is a connection or two, probably for the seat beat and/or air bag sensor. 

I am only 'pulling them up' to do a thorough carpet cleaning. Vacuuming only, no shampoo. Therefore, complete removal may not be necessary, just up off the carpet enough to get underneath where the rails are attached.

So, I will still unhook the battery but disconnecting the wiring may not be needed. What do you think?


----------



## Cruzto (Jun 2, 2021)

My passenger seat gave out and locked up almost all the way back not being able to remove the bolts necessary to remove the seat to fix any solutions?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Boxy said:


> Hi. Thanks so much for replying! I should have been a little bit more specific. I don't have powered seats, nor are they heated. There is a connection or two, probably for the seat beat and/or air bag sensor.
> 
> I am only 'pulling them up' to do a thorough carpet cleaning. Vacuuming only, no shampoo. Therefore, complete removal may not be necessary, just up off the carpet enough to get underneath where the rails are attached.
> 
> So, I will still unhook the battery but disconnecting the wiring may not be needed. What do you think?


None of that matters. No need to wait an hour either. Why do you think you need to remove the carpet?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzto said:


> My passenger seat gave out and locked up almost all the way back not being able to remove the bolts necessary to remove the seat to fix any solutions?


Welcome Aboard!

Are they powered? If so, you can use a 12-20v portable tool battery and a few wires to try and get the motor to run. If not, you need to clean out the sheep you have living under there first and exercise it by moving it as far as it goes back and forth so see if you can get it to budge a bit.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

